
Google Charged with Breaking Europe’s Antitrust Rules - ahochhaus
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/technology/google-europe-antitrust.html
======
sharemywin
Google welcome to Microsoft's world. You could have taken over the world if it
weren't for those overbearing governments.

"And I would have gotten way with it, if it wasn't for you pesky kids."

------
nier
That’s assuming that every Android user launched the browser at least once.
There are reports that say that these devices are used just like standard cell
phones from the 90s.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-android-market-share-
ec...](http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-android-market-share-
ecommerce-2014-1)

